
What if: Deeply Nested SCSS Is Good - lakesare
https://medium.com/@lakesare/deeply-nested-scss-is-good-42fc7305f12b
======
lakesare
In the current frontend ecosystem, I felt fairly alone with my love for
structuring CSS in a deeply nested fashion. I have had numerous discussions
with my coworkers about it, and now, finally, I laid out my main arguments
pro-deep-nesting, in an organized way. Thank you for reading!

~~~
tobr
Makes sense. The idea that markup and CSS shouldn’t be coupled has been thrown
out in recent years, and using extremely specific selectors is sort of what
CSS modules and CSS in JS is all about.

I wonder how flexible it is, though - you’d need to use the direct descendant
selector or it all goes haywire, but that may not always be enough.

